# Disappointed with the direction the forum is taking!



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm aware this will probably be closed & moved before it gets any replies but I've got to get this off my chest- I can't see any reason why these new 'rules' regarding rescues are being brought in. 

I think it will have a negative effect on genuine small independent rescues & the animals they save.

If the forum is finding it so difficult to police the content at the moment isn't it time more mods were brought in to help? Rather than punish the rescues?

There are also quite a lot of unethical breeders, the forum's had it's fair share of liars & charlatans in all sections, should they not come under scrutiny as well?

I'd be quite happy to volunteer to help moderate the rescue sections of the forum, just not the rest of it


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I think it's a great idea, and would add, I think those moderating the breeding section (if it went ahead) should not be breeders themselves, but as impartial as possible.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Was shocked to hear that rescues are being banned! 

Rescues don't re-home for profit, but they have to get cash in so that they can help the next animal to come through their doors. Usually the 'sales' price only covers the cost of neutering and the vacs, if that! And how are they supposed to publicise their orphans?

And there are a number of well respected and very ethical breeders who are members of this forum who have admitted to using these online sites - are they going to be banned, too?

Surely it's not where you advertise that matters, but that you take good precautions to ensure good, responsible, loving homes for the animals.

This ban is not a good thing. I don't know how or why it happened, or what prompted someone to suggest it, but it doesn't help those animals who are languishing in kennels, longing for a home. In fact, it stinks!:thumbdown:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

lostbear said:


> Was shocked to hear that rescues are being banned!
> 
> Rescues don't re-home for profit, but they have to get cash in so that they can help the next animal to come through their doors. Usually the 'sales' price only covers the cost of neutering and the vacs, if that! And how are they supposed to publicise their organs?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how it happened either, but I think it was something quite insidious, not just rehoming rescues via less than ideal websites, but actually rescuing and selling on 

I can see why the Mods have reacted in this way, but I think it's possibly going to penalise some of the smaller rescues and maybe increasing moderation for those parts of the forum that are more *controversial* might be a good way forward?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Can someone possibly post a link to these new rules please. As usual I have missed the relevant post


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I'm probably missing something, but all you have to do is advertise instead in the pets 4 home section? I've clicked a few times on the banner and most of the 'adoptions' are people fed up of their pets and could be just as dodgy as those on here. Surely the rules would have to apply to using that advert as well?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

havoc said:


> Can someone possibly post a link to these new rules please. As usual I have missed the relevant post


http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/345273-note-regarding-rescue-pages.html


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I'm not sure how it happened either, but I think it was something quite insidious, not just rehoming rescues via less than ideal websites, *but actually rescuing and selling on*
> 
> I can see why the Mods have reacted in this way, but I think it's possibly going to penalise some of the smaller rescues and maybe increasing moderation for those parts of the forum that are more *controversial* might be a good way forward?


That's gone on outside of the rescue forums more than in them though- can't name names as they're banned but they were always posting in dog chat & rarely on the rescue pages.

As for people feeling that asking for donations is 'money making', I'm quite shocked, I think they obviously have no idea how much the overheads of running rescues are!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you.

I'm afraid I don't believe this forum should be an advertising platform full stop. It isn't just rescues. It annoys me that breeders have sigs which include links to their websites and I loathe those posts which include photos of litters. Sorry but I think the rules should be even tighter for everyone.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't really understand why private rehomes are at the top of every page for all to see but a few long standing members who are involved in smaller rescues can't advertise in a specific section of the forum. 

And how about those that foster for a rescue, wishing to bring to attention the dog they are fostering on behalf of the rescue?

Please can there be some allowances made for members such as these?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

havoc said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I'm afraid I don't believe this forum should be an advertising platform full stop. It isn't just rescues. It annoys me that breeders have sigs which include links to their websites and I loathe those posts which include photos of litters. Sorry but I think the rules should be even tighter for everyone.


I can see where you're coming from, my website doesn't have any details of litters on there, as I don't need it to advertise litters, I use word of mouth and CD for that. And I get frequent enquiries where I manage to either find a good litter for people, or point them towards a breed specific rescue even.

Personally, I like having the breeding section because it shows not just how cute and fluffy pups are, but the hard work that SHOULD go into planning to breed a litter of pups. And it also highlights the heart ache and sheer expense that happens more frequently than people would imagine, but I agree it shouldn't be used to advertise litters or stud dog services. Not easy I know as there may be forum members who would like a pup of a particular breed, and there may be a breeder on here who has that breed and is planning a litter. I've had enquiries from members on here, I won't hide that, but anyone who approaches me from wherever, goes through the same vetting process as any other enquiry, from where I am genuinely advertising, not blogging, as it were. Edited to add, I haven't, as yet, ended up selling a pup to a forum member.

I refuse to read certain threads as I know they will make my blood boil, but I do think the breeding section has its place, it has huge potential for educating people.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

havoc said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I'm afraid I don't believe this forum should be an advertising platform full stop. It isn't just rescues. It annoys me that breeders have sigs which include links to their websites and I loathe those posts which include photos of litters. Sorry but I think the rules should be even tighter for everyone.


I couldn't agree more. Have always thought it strange that you are not allowed to sell animals on the forum - yet the forum is used as a virtual show room for litters of kittens and puppies.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I refuse to read certain threads as I know they will make my blood boil, but I do think the breeding section has its place, it has huge potential for educating people.


As a medium for advice and education I think it's brilliant. It shouldn't be a platform to publicise or advertise pets.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I couldn't agree more. Have always thought it strange that you are not allowed to sell animals on the forum - yet the forum is used as a virtual show room for litters of kittens and puppies.


Glad I'm not the only one to have noticed


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

havoc said:


> As a medium for advice and education I think it's brilliant. It shouldn't be a platform to publicise or advertise pets.


So what would you have people do when they come on with a very pregnant bitch and ask for advice, even if you don't agree with the breeding?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I think the pets for homes advertisement should be gone at the top of the screen, I don't agree with the rescue part - what about the long term members who rescue cats etc but aren't registered but aren't money grabbers either?


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Is it difficult/expensive to register as a charity? (genuinely dont know)


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> So what would you have people do when they come on with a very pregnant bitch and ask for advice, even if you don't agree with the breeding?


I have just said advice and education are exactly what I agree with on the forum. I'm not quite sure why you believe I've suggested otherwise. Where I'd draw the line is at the forum being used to advertise the pups, overtly or otherwise.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I don't agree with the rescue part - what about the long term members who rescue cats etc but aren't registered but aren't money grabbers either?


I think the point is that there's no way of knowing who is genuine and who isn't. A line has to be drawn somewhere and it isn't possible for members or mods to make an objective decision on a case by case basis. Registered charity status is about the only sensible criteria they can use. It isn't as if there are no alternatives to advertise.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> So what would you have people do when they come on with a very pregnant bitch and ask for advice, even if you don't agree with the breeding?


That would class as advice surely, rather than an advertising platform. In all fairness most breeders (both good & bad) get inundated with requests from members for cute baby photos, & they usually oblige, so I don't really see it as them advertising them.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

havoc said:


> I have just said advice and education are exactly what I agree with on the forum. I'm not quite sure why you believe I've suggested otherwise. Where I'd draw the line is at the forum being used to advertise the pups, overtly or otherwise.


But my point is that advice is often given, sometimes taken, sometimes not, and then sometimes people post pictures of the litter showing the outcome. Is that advertising? Or is it just a follow up to the advice given? And sometimes, people take on rescue bitches they then find out are in whelp, how do we know they're genuine, we don't, but have to take them at face value.

I think any *adverts* are pretty swiftly stamped out, and they do happen, but personally, I haven't seen any adverts for litters, and the banning of the progress of how litters are born and raised would be a loss in my view. If people realise just how much hard work it is, that alone might put them off trying it themselves.

I think from all my time on PF I've had three enquiries for my own pups - not always when I've got a litter either - but have had many, many more people ask for help and advice about breeding, and if I've not known the answer myself, I at least have a good idea where to point them. I get many, many more enquiries off CD and via the KC website as well, and I also get enquiries via PF to help find a specific breed from a *good* breeder. I can't see where the impression is that the breeding section is full of adverts for pups if I'm honest.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> In all fairness most breeders (both good & bad) get inundated with requests from members for cute baby photos, & they usually oblige


I've never been inundated with such requests. Could that be because I don't advertise the existence of my litters on here?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I can't see where the impression is that the breeding section is full of adverts for pups if I'm honest


Every sig with a link is an ad, a covert form of ad but an ad nonetheless. Maybe it happens more in the cat section, I wasn't confining my comments to dogs


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, I think that's me done now - not only are the rescues (one of which I help out) banned, but my signature and my pics of kittens (that I am deluged with requests for) considered _bad_ by people I thought highly of. So I'm out of here now. I've had enough.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Hanwombat said:


> I think the pets for homes advertisement should be gone at the top of the screen, I don't agree with the rescue part - what about the long term members who rescue cats etc but aren't registered but aren't money grabbers either?


I don`t think the Pets4homes advert at top is going anywhere anytime soon! Pets Forums and Pets4homes are run by the same people so can`t imagine they would remove an advert from there own site.

Must agree with other posters about the `adverts` for puppies sometimes seen on here. I have not seen any for a while but a but back there was a few Oh look at my lovely little litter type posts. Now call me cynical but something told me along, with the understandable desire to proudly show off the little bundles,there was little bit of touting going on.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Surely a forum full of animal lovers is a brilliant place to advertise 


If it wasn't for this forum I wouldn't have Manny, if it wasn't for Pets4Homes I wouldn't have my Molly ......... Everyone, be it a breeder or a rescue, or dare I say it even a BYB, has to advertise somewhere!!

I think it a bit unfair to slate anyone who advertises on here, and I certainly think it unfair that all small rescues have been banned from advertising!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Must agree with other posters about the `adverts` for puppies sometimes seen on here. I have not seen any for a while but a but back there was a few Oh look at my lovely little litter type posts. Now call me cynical but something told me along, with the understandable desire to proudly show off the little bundles,there was little bit of touting going on.


Much of the time it isn't touting but sometimes it is. Just as with the issue over rescues it's impossible to know case by case.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

havoc said:


> I've never been inundated with such requests. Could that be because I don't advertise the existence of my litters on here?


That's why I said 'most breeders'


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

I thought it was only the unregistered rescues that are not allowed to access the site. What does it take to become registered as I have no idea and shouldn't they be registered if they are indeed operating as a rescue? Wouldn't it be of benefit to be registered for taxes and other reasons? I'm asking out of genuine curiosity. 

That was the message as I understood it, especially if solicitations are involved.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm still at a loss as to where all the adverts for pups are, as I said, I've had just three enquiries over the years I've been on here from PF members, and one of those has been a real life friend as well, although I met them on here first. 

I think the dog section is a lot quieter as regards breeders posting about planned litters in any case, but I really don't remember seeing many *adverts* for pups at all.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Toby Tyler said:


> I thought it was only the unregistered rescues that are not allowed to access the site. What does it take to become registered as I have no idea and shouldn't they be registered if they are indeed operating as a rescue? *Wouldn't it be of benefit to be registered for taxes and other reasons?* I'm asking out of genuine curiosity.
> 
> That was the message as I understood it, especially if solicitations are involved.


I believe it's quite a lengthy process to become registered & also there are drawbacks if the charity's turnover is less than 5k. I could be wrong, I haven't looked into it in much depth, but I know it's not a case of just registering.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I think a lot of speculation is going on as to why these new rules have been made. Clearly, the Mods have either found or been provided with information that has prompted such a serious rule change. As the majority on here are not aware of these details, I am not sure we should be saying the rule change is unacceptable.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I have already expressed my disgust at this blanket ban and will do so again!!! I can't speak for the Dog section of the forum but I can say that the few small rescues who share their efforts in the Cat section are NOT shysters of any manner!!! 

These ladies go through IMMENSE heartache, almost on a weekly basis, as they try to save lives of cats & kittens plus find good, safe homes for them once they are ready to move on. They pay vet fees, often incurring very high bills due to cesarean procedures being needed, medicines required due to malnourished & badly treated cats. They also cover the cots of transport to and from said vets, food & litter for the time the animals are with them. If they get a pregnant cat, they do the right thing and hold the kittens for 12-13 weeks - not even the CP or RSPCA hold the litters this long. These extra 4-5 weeks incur additional costs as the kittens leave fully vaccinated. Again, something not done by the 'registered' charities.

I know the ladies in Cat, who have now dedicated their efforts into becoming a rescue, have done so to try and recoup a small % of their costs as this enables them to help MORE cats. Any money that comes in does NOT go into their pockets but straight back into their rescue efforts.

I also know that, without the help & support of this forum, at least two of these rescues would have ceased to be due to the pain and grief they have gone through with cats dying due to not getting decent care from their original owners and getting to the rescues too late. That would have been a large number of cats suffering & dying without them.

Regarding photographs - we love to see these in Cat Chat, we ask to see them. If these photos result in a cat or kitten getting a safe forever home, then that is surely a bonus. 

I would be more than happy to offer my services as some kind of Rescue Officer for the forum if it meant that genuine people could share their efforts and carry on getting the much needed help & support this forum is SUPPOSED to be here to offer.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

chichi said:


> I think a lot of speculation is going on as to why these new rules have been made. Clearly, the Mods have either found or been provided with information that has prompted such a serious rule change. As the majority on here are not aware of these details, I am not sure we should be saying the rule change is unacceptable.


I don't think it has been looked into properly. Someone has seen a rescue 'selling' their cats or kittens on Gumtree and has a hysterical hissy fit over it!!! They most likely didn't stop to think that £50-£75 is a standard donation cost set by most rescues. And most certainly barely covers the costs incurred by the rescues in the time the animals have been with them. Again, this may be different for the Dog Section and dog adoption fees but I type this from a cat slave perspective.

It is not difficult to weedle out the shysters - if a cat is being 'sold' for £150 then that is no rescue. If the cat is being 'sold' for £50 and comes fully vaccinated and neutered, that is a genuine rehome. It's not rocket science to work out those who really care and those who are trying it on.

And, for the record, three of my cats have come via this forum -2 from a rescue and 1 as a re-home.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I think the only incident I can recall in the dog forum side, is someone who was found out to be rehoming dogs, only to then have to rehome them themselves for whatever reason, but was found to be simply selling them on. 

It's always going to be difficult to wean out the frauds, there are large scale *rescues* that are thought to be less than ethical in how they operate, and yet people post about them from time to time. It would be an impossible task to stop all the fraudsters from getting through I'd imagine.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> I don't think it has been looked into properly. Someone has seen a rescue 'selling' their cats or kittens on Gumtree and has a hysterical hissy fit over it!!! They most likely didn't stop to think that £50-£75 is a standard donation cost set by most rescues. And most certainly barely covers the costs incurred by the rescues in the time the animals have been with them. Again, this may be different for the Dog Section and dog adoption fees but I type this from a cat slave perspective.
> 
> It is not difficult to weedle out the shysters - if a cat is being 'sold' for £150 then that is no rescue. If the cat is being 'sold' for £50 and comes fully vaccinated and neutered, that is a genuine rehome. It's not rocket science to work out those who really care and those who are trying it on.
> 
> And, for the record, three of my cats have come via this forum -2 from a rescue and 1 as a re-home.


Whilst I agree that on the face of it Rescues on this forum do a great job.....clearly somebody has behaved in an unacceptable manner. I agree that the person involved should face a permanent ban and perhaps Rescues policed more closely. Unfortunately, we have no control over the forum rules.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

A registered charity does not equate to a good rescue..
There are just as many bad registered charities as there are unregistered across the board.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

i dunno enough about this to make much of a comment except to say it's a damn shame to let 1 person ruin it for everyone


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I've okayed this with the associated member, but Gorgeous has enquired about a pup from Rhuna, and I've had a long telephone conversation with her chatting about the sort of home they have, what they can offer, and of course bored them to death with everything about Rhuna. They're meeting me at Crufts 2014 so I can subject them to more Spanish inquisition style methods, and see if they match up in person, of which I don't have any doubts. 

The two other members enquired about Tau pups, for one it wasn't the right time, and for the other, the pup wasn't going to be sold, but was initially going *on loan* to see how it worked out, unfortunately that pup had to be put to sleep. 

I've had dozens more enquiries from elsewhere, and managed to pass the enquirers on to good breeders, and to be perfectly honest, if I don't end up breeding another litter, I'd carry on helping people make contact with good breeders, whether or not people asked me on here, or via other websites. But the idea that breeders on here are inundated with puppy enquiries just seems far fetched to me.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I would be more than happy to offer my services as some kind of Rescue Officer for the forum


If you know of relevant criteria to ensure a rescue is genuine then surely the sensible thing to do would be to make it known to the mods. As far as I'm aware anyone can call themselves a rescue. If this is not the case and recues are licensed in some way then such licensing may be a way to sort this problem out. Charitable status is not a possibility for most small organisations I know but what exactly classifies a place as a 'rescue'? I've been involved in rehoming 5 cats last year for no other reason than I happen to have emergency accommodation. I fed them, housed them, found new owners and didn't charge diddly squat for them. Would that entitle me to 'rescue' status? If not what would? Is it just numbers? What makes a rescue?


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Well the cat chat thread just got pulled!! So I doubt this one will be around for much longer  Cant have a say I'm afraid!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

chichi said:


> I think a lot of speculation is going on as to why these new rules have been made. Clearly, the Mods have either found or been provided with information that has prompted such a serious rule change. As the majority on here are not aware of these details, I am not sure we should be saying the rule change is unacceptable.


Its unacceptable to penalise and punish the majority, for the actions of the minority.

If the mods have googled a phone number and found them to be selling rescue animals at a profit (not just a rehoming fee), then ban that particular account - there is absolutely no need to ban _all_ rescues.

I also disagree with people saying breeders shouldnt have a weblink in their sig or post litter pics.

All the breeders litter pics I have seen have been posted because they have been inundated with people asking to see pics!

Personally, I find the weblinks very educational as well - before I joined here I had no idea that RagaMuffins existed, I had no idea that Orientals existed, along with many other breeds.

By following those weblinks I now know a lot more than I did, and am now the proud owner of 2 RagaMuffins. It was_ I_ that initiated contact with the breeder, and her Queen wasnt even pregnant, nor planned to be mated for months!

I was told at every step of the way that I was under no obligation, and could decide against a kitten if they weren't what I was looking for.

Slating genuine good breeders for having a weblink is insulting their integrity, as much as blanket banning all rescues for the actions of one is.

Weed out the ones you _know _are bad, and _don't_ put all rescues and breeders under the same cloud of suspicion.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I had just typed this when the thread was pulled so will try again 


catcoonz said:


> First we was told not to do thankyou for donations thread, this turned out difficult and rather embarrassing as we don't know who sends donations most of the time, so had to sit and wait for a pm asking if we had received a donation, very embarrassing not to say thankyou first but having to wait.
> 
> Then we cant post in cat chat, ok, that's fine, will keep to rescue section, does harm or prevent cats in need finding homes but now we can post nothing.....
> 
> ...


This post makes me very sad, as does the number of people I respect and whose posts I look forward to who are now saying they have had enough. I have been following the thread trying to get my head round what is going on for an hour or so, but actually remembering CC putting on her wellies and stomping off to rescue her first cat, and then reading this just makes me sad. Nothing in this world is perfect but surely the rescues on balance make it better rather than worse?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

there may have been one 'rescue' selling on but it certainly isn't me. it's the animals that suffer now:mad2:


----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

Darn Annoying that the Cat Chat one has gone...

Didn't seem to be breaking any of the "rules" but I suppose our opinions must be moderated...

The phrase Everyone is equal but some are more equal than others springs to mind.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Jenny1966 said:


> Well the cat chat thread just got pulled!! So I doubt this one will be around for much longer  Cant have a say I'm afraid!


Jeez. Ridiculous


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I've okayed this with the associated member, but Gorgeous has enquired about a pup from Rhuna, and I've had a long telephone conversation with her chatting about the sort of home they have, what they can offer, and of course bored them to death with everything about Rhuna. They're meeting me at Crufts 2014 so I can subject them to more Spanish inquisition style methods, and see if they match up in person, of which I don't have any doubts.
> 
> The two other members enquired about Tau pups, for one it wasn't the right time, and for the other, the pup wasn't going to be sold, but was initially going *on loan* to see how it worked out, unfortunately that pup had to be put to sleep.
> 
> I've had dozens more enquiries from elsewhere, and managed to pass the enquirers on to good breeders, and to be perfectly honest, if I don't end up breeding another litter, I'd carry on helping people make contact with good breeders, whether or not people asked me on here, or via other websites. But the idea that breeders on here are inundated with puppy enquiries just seems far fetched to me.


Agreed, I don't really think the majority of regular posters on here think 'Oh-Em-Gee beautiful puppies want-want-want!' every time a breeder posts about their litters.

I suppose I could be accused of the forum influencing my choice of puppy as it was a Finnish Lapphund breeder's 'cute puppies' on here that have made me go about researching the breed & falling madly in love with them (one day well into the future, maybe, we will even enquire to go on a list for a well bred pup!).


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

If this forum has a blanket ban of small non-profit private rescues, all the breeders will have to take out their signatures and all references to their catteries, as they are advertising their cats. The only aim of a cattery being breeding cats for sale, they should be considered as spammers.
There should be no distinction made between ethical breeders and BYB, just like there is no distinction being made between genuine private rescues and frauds, all are being tarred with the same brush, so the same should hold good for all breeders.
No more advertising of cats, or reporting on _any_ cats that are for sale or will or even _may be_ for sale in the future.

If you are declaring a blanket ban, make it a true blanket ban, not just one for rescue cats.

By the way, the Cat Chat thread is not completely lost, I made a screendump of 13 pages before it was removed..


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Well the cat chat thread just got pulled!! So I doubt this one will be around for much longer  Cant have a say I'm afraid!


Hmmmmmm makes you wonder who the forum is REALLY for - the mods or the members?

Surely the members must be allowed a say on the content of THEIR forum...

That is a democracy is it not?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

this is what Alfie thinks about it all and i agree
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/IMG_24331_zps45908d72.jpg.html]


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Have I got the gist of this right? Forum owners decide that since there is an individual/small group of people posing as rescue organisations but in actual fact being pet pedlars then a blanket ban of all rescues is to take place. Unless the said rescue has gone to the financial/administrative quagmire of becoming a registered charity? So all the excellent people who do work in smaller rescues for whom the resources and financial means to become a registered charity are beyond them, are basically tarred with the same brush as the pedlars? How very insulting!! Quite often these people go beyond the norm to care for and finance the rescue of animals.often spending money out of their own pocket!
I really don't understand, if there are very well qualified people saying they are happy to moderate the rescue forums then please, why not let them have a go for a trial period? This forum is rapidly losing it's appeal to me. It just seems that the opinions of a few matter more than the opinions of the many. Maybe a poll on the subject would be an idea?


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Agreed, *I don't really think the majority of regular posters on here think 'Oh-Em-Gee beautiful puppies want-want-want!' every time a breeder posts about their litters.*


Change puppies for kittens, and yep that's what we all think in cat chat :lol:

It doesn't mean we will actually get one, just that we would LOVE one!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok I pulled this thread along with another after reports, I have left them in their entirety. I am now waiting on Mark.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Tash I'm going to make a public stand with you! 

I trust you and mark and all the other mods.

I know you will not discriminate against the right rescues and I trust that the days you need to work this out will not have a negative impact on those rescues who use the forum in a legitimate way .. Xx


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Hmmmmm, I can't imagine how difficult it is to remain impartial, and moderate a forum with such a diverse membership. As I've said, I think I'm too involved with the breeding side to be a mod but if I can help in any other way please shout.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

grumpy goby said:


> Is it difficult/expensive to register as a charity? (genuinely dont know)


In a word YES

I really really do implore the admin to rethink this

There is many many genuine rescues that are working very very hard every day who will not meet the standards to be a registered charity
People seem to think that becoming a registered charity is easy
It is not, you have to have a turnover of £5000 per year, many 
many hard working rescues simply do not turn that over each year. 
The application process is long and drawn out and includes having to choose a minimum of three trustess plus creating a governing document. 
Our application for CCCGB Rescue is still going through six months on
and we are only at a point now where we are in a position to apply for Charity Status 6 years into having the rescue running


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Breed rescues can be put on the Kennel Club rescues directory although of course like anything this is not an absolute indication of good work
and of course the vast majority of rescues are multi breed and I am unsure at this moment what if anything the KC has for multi breeds. 

In order to be on this list we (CCCGB Rescue) have to lodge with them each year an account of all the dogs we have had come in, how many rehomed, how many PTS etc etc


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

tashi said:


> Ok I pulled this thread along with another after reports, I have left them in their entirety. I am now waiting on Mark.


Thanks for that.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok now to help us along I am trying to find out what names these rescues run under. 

I know catcoonz is Grace Haven but need to know the names that any others are run under. Also their location, this can be pm'd to us if you wish but if we are to go further with this then I need to be able to have these details. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

tashi said:


> Ok now to help us along I am trying to find out what names these rescues run under.
> 
> I know catcoonz is Grace Haven but need to know the names that any others are run under. Also their location, this can be pm'd to us if you wish but if we are to go further with this then I need to be able to have these details.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


I knew the mods/admin would be willing to put in the time and effort to find a solution.

So everyone who has been worried on behalf of our small rescue members, get on the stick and tell them to PM Tashi and get themselves vetted!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes I am Grace Haven.

Lauren is Canino Animal Rescue in Northampton.

CG, she will confirm but I think she is Animal Ark Cat Rescue in Wolverhampton.

I don't know any others.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Grace haven I have just been on your website then, you are oxford way ?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

yes I am Oxfordshire, I can pm you my area if you need this but to protect rescue cats I don't wish to put my address on the forum.

Sorry I have got cats galore rescue name wrong... its the ashmore rescue for cats, not what I previously posted, sorry.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

is it worth you starting a new thread to get the rescues to give their details if they want to post on here? maybe in each rescue section?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Lopside said:


> is it worth you starting a new thread to get the rescues to give their details if they want to post on here? maybe in each rescue section?


Tbh I think it will get around it is being talked about enough in other places - my name will be changed to mud


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

tashi said:


> Tbh I think it will get around it is being talked about enough in other places - my name will be changed to mud


I thought it was that already, damn, will have to change my search criteria.....


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have texted CG so she will be along soon, CG can contact Lauren so if we stick to one thread it will be easier to find.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> yes I am Oxfordshire, I can pm you my area if you need this but to protect rescue cats I don't wish to put my address on the forum.
> 
> Sorry I have got cats galore rescue name wrong... its the ashmore rescue for cats, not what I previously posted, sorry.


I go as 'the arc - the Ashmore rescue for cats'. I have a fb page but I can't do links on my phone to show you tashi.


----------



## Scabbers (Jul 26, 2013)

Now this is what I call kicking up a stink


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

tashi said:


> Tbh I think it will get around it is being talked about enough in other places - my name will be changed to mud


My dog loves mud......he thinks it's a cool name


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

CC, CG and Lauren - the links for your pages are all in my sig - all in one place and easy to find  x


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

cats galore said:


> I go as 'the arc - the Ashmore rescue for cats'. I have a fb page but I can't do links on my phone to show you tashi.


I can. Here it is:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-ARC-the-ashmore-rescue-for-cats/610309825673191


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Is Fluffable rescue active on the forum ?


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

I quite like the Pets 4 Homes ad at the top of the website. I wouldn't have had our Border Collie if it wasn't for the ad on there.
As for the Rescue sites we need them really as it's all about word of mouth to re-home a pet.All those pets waiting for a second chance and we are about to ban the sites.......c'mon what's this New Years resolution....:mad2:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Fluffable isnt a rescue, just someone who does a lot for rescues, and someone I admire - nothing to do with the forum 

ETA: the rescues that have posted on here are Canino, ARC and Grace Haven


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

tashi said:


> Is Fluffable rescue active on the forum ?


As far as I'm aware Fluffable is not a rescue.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

MCWillow said:


> Fluffable isnt a rescue, just someone who does a lot for rescues, and someone I admire - nothing to do with the forum


Ok thanks, so do we have any others ?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Joy84 said:


> As far as I'm aware Fluffable is not a rescue.


I only asked as it is with the others in the sig of McWillow and didn't know if they were under another name


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

tashi said:


> Ok thanks, so do we have any others ?





tashi said:


> I only asked as it is with the others in the sig of McWillow and didn't know if they were under another name


No more cat rescues that I know of. Have no knowledge about dog <or any other animals> ones.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

They are the only ones I know of that post here.

I dont know about dogs or the others groups though, all those are for cats


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks, have been through the dog rescues as much as I can and most of those have registered charity numbers


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

This is the link for Furry Friends who reside down in small animals https://sites.google.com/site/furryfriendsanimalrescue/


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

StormyThai said:


> This is the link for Furry Friends who reside down in small animals https://sites.google.com/site/furryfriendsanimalrescue/


Thank you for that one


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Does this mean that now you have all the info and can see whether rescues are for real or not that they will be able to continue to post animal for adoption etc?


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

spid said:


> Does this mean that now you have all the info and can see whether rescues are for real or not that they will be able to continue to post animal for adoption etc?


Hope so


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

nicolaa123 said:


> Hope so


I hope so too


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

spid said:


> Does this mean that now you have all the info and can see whether rescues are for real or not that they will be able to continue to post animal for adoption etc?


Just give me time to get hold of Mark but hopefully really soon


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

tashi said:


> Tbh I think it will get around it is being talked about enough in other places - my name will be changed to mud


I've never thought bad about you..your job on here I imagine is head banging/ brain tearing/night screaming at times..

..I've never seen so many cat people in general..we are a passionate lot when it comes to the felines


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

nicolaa123 said:


> ..I've never seen so many cat people in general..we are a passionate lot when it comes to the felines


Exactly and that is why I was surprised with the bad feeling about it all


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

nicolaa123 said:


> I've never thought bad about you..your job on here I imagine is head banging/ brain tearing/night screaming at times..
> 
> ..I've never seen so many cat people in general..*we are a passionate lot when it comes to the felines *


And friends! Even if only virtual


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

I hope so I've just heard of a cat I need to collect tomorrow who has been dumped at the top of a block of flats in a box. I need to find him a home


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

tashi said:


> Exactly and that is why I was surprised with the bad feeling about it all


I think the bad feeling was from the blanket ban and lack of information..

If you would have been able to post the full story..well then you would have seen the full force of the cat people with claws  at the person in question 

Not bad feeling towards you..but you was the only one it could be directed too..don't take offence by it please.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

nicolaa123 said:


> I think the bad feeling was from the blanket ban and lack of information..
> 
> If you would have been able to post the full story..well then you would have seen the full force of the cat people with claws  at the person in question
> 
> Not bad feeling towards you..but you was the only one it could be directed too..don't take offence by it please.


^^^^ This!

A lack of information and a blanket ban with no explanation - well people will shoot the messenger out of frustration.


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

I'm really glad it sounds as if things are being sorted out and it's all sounding a lot more positive. Thank you for your hard work, mods and Tashi in particular.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Lack of info works both ways, mods trying to find best way through all of this.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

westie~ma said:


> Lack of info works both ways, mods trying to find best way through all of this.


Of course it does - and as soon as info was asked for by Tashi, it was given by people that had it.

A blanket ban was put in place with no explanation, and anyone trying to discuss it was effectively silenced by the threads being closed and removed.

Thats what annoyed people.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

tashi said:


> Exactly and that is why I was surprised with the bad feeling about it all


The bad feeling was down to the sudden imposing of the ban with no good reason followed by the subsequent pulling of threads discussing the issue.

We all appreciate how hard a job you guys have, modding such a large forum, but there are occasions where the actions taken actually make your job more difficult.

We are very glad that efforts appear to be being made to help accomodate the rescues we have here but I do wonder if this would have happened if such a fuss had not been made by the members.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

MCWillow said:


> Of course it does - and as soon as info was asked for by Tashi, it was given by people that had it.
> 
> A blanket ban was put in place with no explanation, and anyone trying to discuss it was effectively silenced by the threads being closed and removed.
> 
> Thats what annoyed people.


That I am afraid was my fault, I was trying to run a household whilst checking on here. I didn't have time to tell the other mods what I was doing as i had a bit of a situation with one of the dogs who had got caught up in a gate.

I cannot apologise enough but I had a sick husband yesterday, one daughter in work and the other one was trying to lift the dog whilst we got the foot out of the gate !


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Was the forum situation really that important that it couldn't wait though, whilst you dealt with the dog's injury and the sick hubby? And then you could have had a chance to talk to the other mods and sort something out without putting everyones backs up as they felt they were being victimised and not listened too - because you have a life and other things to sort out. Would an extra 24 hours before acting actually have been that important? And sometimes it is important to take time to think and not react reflexively - this seems to be one of those times imho.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

tashi said:


> That I am afraid was my fault, I was trying to run a household whilst checking on here. I didn't have time to tell the other mods what I was doing as i had a bit of a situation with one of the dogs who had got caught up in a gate.
> 
> I cannot apologise enough but I had a sick husband yesterday, one daughter in work and the other one was trying to lift the dog whilst we got the foot out of the gate !


We all have real lives, so I totally understand.

It was just at the time there was no explanation, so obviously people got annoyed and upset.

Now we know there was a reason, we can understand more of what happened and why.

I was just saying why we were annoyed at the time.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

spid said:


> Was the forum situation really that important that it couldn't wait though, whilst you dealt with the dog's injury and the sick hubby? And then you could have had a chance to talk to the other mods and sort something out without putting everyones backs up as they felt they were being victimised and not listened too - because you have a life and other things to sort out. Would an extra 24 hours before acting actually have been that important? And sometimes it is important to take time to think and not react reflexively - this seems to be one of those times imho.


I had done half of it before the dog got stuck !

I am not going to try anymore to explain why.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> I had done half of it before the dog got stuck !
> 
> I am not going to try anymore to explain why.


Oh I don't want or need any more explanations - I was merely trying to offer a bit of advice about taking time and a step back when you are stressed and have other priorities on your mind. Albeit a little clumsily.

I wouldn't want your job. And most of the time things are tickety boo - but things DO go awry and taking that step back and allowing some head space can be really useful.

That's all I was trying to say.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Blanket bans aren't just put in place to p$$$ members off you know, they're done to buy time behind the scenes. (Sorry Mont needed to go out)


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Let's hope this can all be sorted out and the rescues that are known are allowed to post on the rescue pages..the person that is under question if proved they are doing wrong gets the book and more thrown at them..

Maybe a pet forum nye party is needed??


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

westie~ma said:


> Blanket bans aren't just put in place to p$$$ members off you know, they're done to buy time behind the scenes. (Sorry Mont needed to go out)


I realise that - now.

But if a blanket ban is being put into place, it might have been prudent to state that is was a time buying exercise, and an explanation would be forthcoming - just a thought.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> I realise that - now.
> 
> But if a blanket ban is being put into place, it might have been prudent to state that is was a time buying exercise, and an explanation would be forthcoming - just a thought.


Exactly - I've been following developments all day while trying to give my upstairs a spring clean while I'm off work, so didn't feel I had the concentration to post. Not on serious matters anyway. But it sounded so very definite and final - not a 'this is temporary while we sort things out' situation. But hopefully all will be well that ends well.

By the way while you are collecting names and address etc of rescues - what about Kelly-Joy?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Jansheff said:


> Exactly - I've been following developments all day while trying to give my upstairs a spring clean while I'm off work, so didn't feel I had the concentration to post. Not on serious matters anyway. But it sounded so very definite and final - not a 'this is temporary while we sort things out' situation. But hopefully all will be well that ends well.
> 
> By the way while you are collecting names and address etc of rescues - *what about Kelly-Joy?*


Thats a good point, I don't think I've seen her posting as much recently but she used to be involved in a lot of rescue coordination.

Tamakin posts on behalf of Kerry Greyhounds which a rescue local to me
KGUK Home


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

simplysardonic said:


> Thats a good point, I don't think I've seen her posting as much recently but she used to be involved in a lot of rescue coordination.
> 
> Tamakin posts on behalf of Kerry Greyhounds which a rescue local to me
> KGUK Home


Spoke to tamarin last night and I have her registered charity number which she now puts on her posts


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

I am one of the team at Rochdale Dog Rescue who are not a registered charity at this time


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

EmCHammer said:


> I am one of the team at Rochdale Dog Rescue who are not a registered charity at this time


Can you send me details of location and also any websites please


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Jansheff said:


> By the way while you are collecting names and address etc of rescues - what about Kelly-Joy?


I think Kelly-Joy posts on behalf of Animal Lifeline UK and Rushden Persian Rescue.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Yes will do tomorrow; hopefully as a long running and established rescue there will not be a problem x


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Kelly Joy is one of the team at Animal Lifeline who support rescues through their volunteer network


----------



## sante (Oct 4, 2013)

I have been following the developments of this all day. I think this was a good idea to put this blanket ban in force so that the genuine people rescuing kittens and cats could be recognised and members that didn't know who they are do now. I do hope the mods lift the ban for the genuine rescues either if they are privately run or are registered charities. I think this has been a good fact finding idea and now the real rescues have been uncovered the mods can protect the rest of the forum some how from rogue rescues that profit from calling themselves rescues when they are not.

Sorry for the long rant.

I do hope this issue is resolved for the likes of Grace Haven and CG's rescue. Sorry if I have missed any other rescues off my short list


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

tashi said:


> Is Fluffable rescue active on the forum ?


Yes, definately, I have them on facebook, and the only UK rescues on my facebook are PF members


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Jiskefet said:


> Yes, definately, I have them on facebook, and the only UK rescues on my facebook are PF members


I am told they are not actually a rescue


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

They are not a rescue, they just support and advertise rescues, and help them out when they can.

The link is there, feel free to go look


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

so happy to see the rescue issue resolved, as they are lovely geniune people on here and my next cat/kitten will be a rescue mission .i love seeing breeders and recsue /foster websites and threads too


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Anymore questions will have to wait until tomorrow I am really late doing evening walks and putting all the dogs to bed . 

To anyone who cares it does hurt to see what is being said about me on other forums, I was only doing what I thought best for these animals.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

tashi I know you are thinking of the animals first and yourself last....therefore I will stand behind you and your decisions....


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

tashi said:


> Anymore questions will have to wait until tomorrow I am really late doing evening walks and putting all the dogs to bed .
> 
> To anyone who cares it does hurt to see what is being said about me on other forums, I was only doing what I thought best for these animals.


Don't let it get you down  We've all been slated on other forums before, do we care? Nope


----------



## sante (Oct 4, 2013)

tashi said:


> Anymore questions will have to wait until tomorrow I am really late doing evening walks and putting all the dogs to bed .
> 
> To anyone who cares it does hurt to see what is being said about me on other forums, I was only doing what I thought best for these animals.


I don't think anyone intentionally ment to make you feel hurt or hurt your feelings in any way Tashi. You done your job as a forum mod and hopefully this can be resolved with the genuine rescues on here and the blanket ban can be lifted for these rescues only and perhaps vet new rescues that pop up on here before you approve membership for them so this doesn't happen again.

You done a great job today. Well done :thumbup:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

tashi said:


> Anymore questions will have to wait until tomorrow I am really late doing evening walks and putting all the dogs to bed .
> 
> To anyone who cares it does hurt to see what is being said about me on other forums, I was only doing what I thought best for these animals.


Go walk the dogs , then get some kip Tashi  as for the other forums well just stay put on PF ..... unless you moderate on them .... Why beat yourself up even more , mistakes have been made and not just from you ... I think a lot of folk have been hurt over the last 36hrs ..... I personally would just like this forum to get back to the wonderful place that it was....

You know it can go either way , mistakes have been made , hopefully lessons learned on all sides , i most certainly do not care for members pulling each other apart ... and for what ? ... Tis never easy , get some rest tomorrow is a new day .....


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Another spanner in the works but i dont see it very professional to ban people with sarcastic remarks like 'bye'. Just saying.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Also i dont show pics of my litters to sell them i show pictures cause i am proud of what iv bred do not need pf to sell them trust that one.

Yes i like link to my website it shows off my cats which im proud of no more to it than that what the problem like.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Another spanner in the works but i donk see it very professional to ban people with sarcastic remarks like 'bye'. Just saying.


^^^^^^ Couldn't agree more!


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Also i dont show pics of my litters to sell them i show pictures cause i am proud of what iv bred do not need pf to sell them trust that one.
> 
> Yes i like link to my website it shows off my cats which im proud of no more to it than that what the problem like.


Good for you sweet ..... been a bit of an eye opener has'nt it , folk who's realside has shone thru , yet they were respected by many .....

I too would be proud of what you and many other breeders have achieved with their breeding programmes .... I am also very lucky to be a slave of one of your babies my ( Molly flopper)  So feff the comments Sara just you carry on as you do xxx


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm not one who cries 'photos photos' to everyone that posts .... And I don't particularly click on titles which are obviously mostly photos. But I have found that - almost subconsciously - I absorb the photos and signatures and come to identify them with a particular member. It's how I identify one person from another. If we all just had a name, no siggy, nothing else identifiable it would be much more difficult to associate a real person to the posts. They help people form a picture of that person, their personality and their cats. Perhaps some people don't want that, they just want to read informative stuff, but then a lot of the warmth that draws us back would go and possibly the strong feeling of community that exists among the longer standing members. 

If you are pregnant you probably post on a baby forum - and of course you post photos of your baby when it arrives. It doesn't mean you're trying to sell it - you are proud and want to share the joy of your new arrival with other members. What's the difference with kittens or puppies?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> Good for you sweet ..... been a bit of an eye opener has'nt it , folk who's realside has shone thru , yet they were respected by many .....
> 
> I too would be proud of what you and many other breeders have achieved with their breeding programmes .... I am also very lucky to be a slave of one of your babies my ( Molly flopper)  So feff the comments Sara just you carry on as you do xxx


 molly is lucky to have landed with you shirl.


Jansheff said:


> I'm not one who cries 'photos photos' to everyone that posts .... And I don't particularly click on titles which are obviously mostly photos. But I have found that - almost subconsciously - I absorb the photos and signatures and come to identify them with a particular member. It's how I identify one person from another. If we all just had a name, no siggy, nothing else identifiable it would be much more difficult to associate a real person to the posts. They help people form a picture of that person, their personality and their cats. Perhaps some people don't want that, they just want to read informative stuff, but then a lot of the warmth that draws us back would go and possibly the strong feeling of community that exists among the longer standing members.
> 
> *If you are pregnant you probably post on a baby forum - and of course you post photos of your baby when it arrives. It doesn't mean you're trying to sell it - you are proud and want to share the joy of your new arrival with other members. What's the difference with kittens or puppies?*


*
*
here here...


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Hopefully all this will now be put to bed and things will get back to normal on whats a pretty amazing forum with passionate members 

Paws crossed we will now see our regular small animal rescues back with us and genuinely helping others in need


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

tashi said:


> Anymore questions will have to wait until tomorrow I am really late doing evening walks and putting all the dogs to bed .
> 
> To anyone who cares it does hurt to see what is being said about me on other forums, I was only doing what I thought best for these animals.


Of course you were. Had it ever come out that animals were suffering via this forum and we did nothing, they would all be screaming.



we love bsh's said:


> Another spanner in the works but i donk see it very professional to ban people with sarcastic remarks like 'bye'. Just saying.


The definition of professional: "Performed by persons receiving pay"


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> The definition of professional: "Performed by persons receiving pay"


The fact that mods are volunteers and don't get paid for what they do, doesn't mean that they shouldn't act in professional way in their role on a public forum.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Another spanner in the works but i donk see it very professional to ban people with sarcastic remarks like 'bye'. Just saying.





Joy84 said:


> ^^^^^^ Couldn't agree more!


The mods have taken a lot of **** over this, I don't know where the post is but my guess it was said out of frustration, as frankly announcing your leaving is against forum rules. Wonder if those who said they were leaving have done that


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Joy84 said:


> The fact that mods are volunteers and don't get paid for what they do, doesn't mean that they shouldn't act in professional way in their role on a public forum.


Which is exactly why we have had to do what we have done with the rescues  would have been so much easier to just let it go ! :mad2:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Cookieandme said:


> The mods have taken a lot of **** over this, I don't know where the post is but my guess it was said out of frustration, as frankly announcing your leaving is against forum rules. Wonder if those who said they were leaving have done that


It was not on the forum, I put it into a banning note when I gave someone a time out - my bad


----------



## Rosiechi (Nov 12, 2013)

tashi said:


> Anymore questions will have to wait until tomorrow I am really late doing evening walks and putting all the dogs to bed .
> 
> To anyone who cares it does hurt to see what is being said about me on other forums, I was only doing what I thought best for these animals.


I don't know what's being said on others forums and that's obviously something that you cannot control. All I can say is, now you know how it feels for people to slate you, perhaps something can be done about it on this forum.

I think a simple explanation initially would have saved all this, but hindsight is a wonderful thing. We can only live and learn.

I also think naming and shaming would be appropriate here. Not because I'm mosey but so that people are aware of the culprits and do not rehome animals to them etc.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

People are going to other forums to moan about/slag off the mods here?

Seriously, grow up.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

tashi said:


> It was not on the forum, I put it into a banning note when I gave someone a time out - my bad


So it should not be discussed on the forum then?



Rosiechi said:


> I don't know what's being said on others forums and that's obviously something that you cannot control. All I can say is, now you know how it feels for people to slate you, perhaps something can be done about it on this forum.
> 
> I think a simple explanation initially would have saved all this, but hindsight is a wonderful thing. We can only live and learn.
> 
> I also think naming and shaming would be appropriate here. Not because I'm mosey but so that people are aware of the culprits and do not rehome animals to them etc.


It is not the first time we have been slated and I doubt it will be the last, so please do not let it worry you.


----------



## Rosiechi (Nov 12, 2013)

newfiesmum said:


> So it should not be discussed on the forum then?
> 
> It is not the first time we have been slated and I doubt it will be the last, so please do not let it worry you.


I didn't mean the slating of mods. I meant innocent members.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Rosiechi said:


> I don't know what's being said on others forums and that's obviously something that you cannot control. All I can say is, now you know how it feels for people to slate you, perhaps something can be done about it on this forum.
> 
> I think a simple explanation initially would have saved all this, but hindsight is a wonderful thing. We can only live and learn.
> 
> I also think naming and shaming would be appropriate here. Not because I'm mosey but so that people are aware of the culprits and do not rehome animals to them etc.


I have explained WHY that simple explanation didn't happen, next time I will leave the puppy hanging from the gate in which it got itself caught whilst I finish doing what I started out to do on her 

As for naming and shaming we cannot until we are 120% sure of any misdemeanor, that is all under investigation as we speak.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Regarding the issue - I don`t see why there can`t be a section for Non-registered small Rescues, with the relevant explanation of their status. 
(BTW I ran a charity for years - at no point were we ever scrutinised or even questioned as to wether we were behaving according to our Constitution. No checks are done, you know. )

I would like to put forward these suggestions:

A Sticky in the Breeding Section: 
What is an Ethical Breeder
and links to useful sites

A Sticky in the Rescue Section
What you should look for in a Rescue
and links to sites like Dogpages and Dogsblog

A Sticky in Rehoming
What to beware of in private rehoming
with links to relevant articles - e.g. Advice for potential owners - Battersea Dogs & Cats Home

You and I know the answers to these questions. We also know where to go to get a pet and what to watch out for. Many people don`t, and they are the ones to googe forums like this - and assume that because it is On The Internet it must be all right.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> Regarding the issue - I don`t see why there can`t be a section for Non-registered small Rescues, with the relevant explanation of their status.
> (BTW I ran a charity for years - at no point were we ever scrutinised or even questioned as to wether we were behaving according to our Constitution. No checks are done, you know. )
> 
> I would like to put forward these suggestions:
> ...


Suggestions put forward. Thanks.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Possibly its time to think of a Moderating restructure!!

Its a busy busy forum, and to have one global/super mod is obviously providing a strain for just that 1 person, personally I would have 3/4 top mods, ensuring that they are able to cover 24 hrs a day 7 days a week, then 1 head mode per section - with an underling or two to help police, then you have a simple but police-able mod system, its best to choose mods who are able to be online at different parts of the day, who are impartial and not necessarily "experts" as sometimes they have their firm ideas, I know its easier said than done, however having been part of a forum moderating team I know this works.

A simple thread in general at the start would have prevented a lot of ill feeling indeed - and yes you might have been busy doing other things but that is more of a result of stretching yourself to thinly. 

Hurt could have been avoided, it is a real feeling, I think many on here are feeling it pretty sharply and this should have been taken into account, as rescuing is an emmotive business.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I think we should not be slating the mods as they wre only doing their best in a very difficult situation. Someone posing as a rescue to sell on pets for a profit is not only immoral but also misleading and could even be a case the police need to be notified of. 

It would be a shame for smaller rescues to not be able to use this forum as a support for their good work. Some suggestions have already been put forward to enable this to continue without any further misleading people posing as rescues.

Maybe a separate thread could be started where members/ mods could discuss and put ideas across on how to best achieve the above.

This I feel would be a far more positive approach and could give all a good outcome. X


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> I think we should not be slating the mods as they wre only doing their best in a very difficult situation. Someone posing as a rescue to sell on pets for a profit is not only immoral but also misleading and could even be a case the police need to be notified of.
> 
> It would be a shame for smaller rescues to not be able to use this forum as a support for their good work. Some suggestions have already been put forward to enable this to continue without any further misleading people posing as rescues.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your support. I have asked for suggestions and so far have received two sensible ones which have been put forward for discussion. If there are any more, we would be pleased to receive them.

A new thread is not necessary and will only turn into the same bickering as this one, and it is easier for us if it is all in one place. I hope you understand.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Would something like a homecheckers group be useful? To check out independants on behalf of the forum - make sure they are legit. A pool of people across the country who can assist if a new independant rescue shows up and wants to use the forum.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

grumpy goby said:


> Would something like a homecheckers group be useful? To check out independants on behalf of the forum - make sure they are legit. A pool of people across the country who can assist if a new independant rescue shows up and wants to use the forum.


That has been suggested, thanks, but it is unworkable. You can't really send unqualified people out and expect strangers to let them in and I think it would possibly bring the forum into more disrepute eventually.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> That has been suggested, thanks, but it is unworkable. You can't really send unqualified people out and expect strangers to let them in and I think it would possibly bring the forum into more disrepute eventually.


fair point


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> Regarding the issue - I don`t see why there can`t be a section for Non-registered small Rescues, with the relevant explanation of their status.
> (BTW I ran a charity for years - at no point were we ever scrutinised or even questioned as to wether we were behaving according to our Constitution. No checks are done, you know. )
> 
> I would like to put forward these suggestions:
> ...


Best post on the entire thread!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Best post on the entire thread!


My thoughts too


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> That has been suggested, thanks, but it is unworkable. You can't really send unqualified people out and expect strangers to let them in and I think it would possibly bring the forum into more disrepute eventually.


I volunteered to "rescue check" two rescues local to me on behalf of Kelly-joy and Animal life line, I was given a form to complete and the answers and photographs were sent to Kelly-Joy. It was KJ and her team who either approved or rejected the 2 rescues to be part of the ALUK "family" of facilities.

I was the unqualified person, made an appointment to view the facilities with no problems.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Cookieandme said:


> I volunteered to "rescue check" two rescues local to me on behalf of Kelly-joy and Animal life line, I was given a form to complete and the answers and photographs were sent to Kelly-Joy. It was KJ and her team who either approved or rejected the 2 rescues to be part of the ALUK "family" of facilities.
> 
> I was the unqualified person, made an appointment to view the facilities with no problems.


But that was for a reputable rescue organisation, not a forum that is open to anybody. Hardly the same thing.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> That has been suggested, thanks, but it is unworkable. You can't really send unqualified people out and expect strangers to let them in and I think it would possibly bring the forum into more disrepute eventually.


Moreover, most small rescues have already been thoroughly checked out by fellow members who either assist them in rescue operations or have adopted their rescue cats. Some have even done both.

To me, it is these dedicated animal lovers who always rally together to help an animal in need that are the very essence of what PF means to me. And it hurt me very deeply to see them made out to be possible frauds, who were not allowed to post for help or to express gratitude, simply because of one alleged fake rescuer.
For as things stand, we cannot even be informed of the identity of the fraudster, because the mods aren't absolutely certain of the truth of this accusation even yet.

So everyone has been suspect, while there is as yet no proof that anyone did actually overstep the mark in any way. As far as I know, under British _and_ international law, everyone is innocent unless proven guilty, and so far, no-one's guilt has actually been proven.

In my opinion, it would have been better not to undertake action and cast doubt on anyone untill the case had been thoroughly investigated and proven, or, at the very most, to have suspended _only_ the one PF member accused of the fraud pending investigation.

That way, no-one would have been made to feel accused, or at least suspected, and all these bad feelings could have been prevented. For even with the solutions now being worked out, I still feel saddened and - on their behalf - offended at the allegations cast on our dedicated and highly appreciated rescuers.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> I think we should not be slating the mods as they wre only doing their best in a very difficult situation. Someone posing as a rescue to sell on pets for a profit is not only immoral but also misleading and could even be a case the police need to be notified of.
> 
> It would be a shame for smaller rescues to not be able to use this forum as a support for their good work. Some suggestions have already been put forward to enable this to continue without any further misleading people posing as rescues.
> 
> ...


I am not slating anyone, but I do feel things could - and should - have been handled in a more circumspect manner and with more respect towards the many dedicated people who are the life blood of this forum.

Just my two cents.....


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

How do rescue forums like dogpages do it?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Jiskefet said:


> Moreover, most small rescues have already been thoroughly checked out by fellow members who either assist them in rescue operations or have adopted their rescue cats. Some have even done both.
> 
> To me, it is these dedicated animal lovers who always rally together to help an animal in need that are the very essence of what PF means to me. And it hurt me very deeply to see them made out to be possible frauds, who were not allowed to post for help or to express gratitude, simply because of one alleged fake rescuer.
> For as things stand, we cannot even be informed of the identity of the fraudster, because the mods aren't absolutely certain of the truth of this accusation even yet.
> ...


*I don't think anyone who is genuine should be feeling guilty. And i don't believe for one moment that was the intention.
There's been a lot said and people have speculated. But the bottom line is, this is now in Marks hands.
It's not like it won't get sorted. *


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *I don't think anyone who is genuine should be feeling guilty. And i don't believe for one moment that was the intention.
> There's been a lot said and people have speculated. But the bottom line is, this is now in Marks hands.
> It's not like it won't get sorted. *


It may not have been the intention, but it was the general feeling that was generated by the blanket ban, which was not being put forward as a temporary measure pending investigation, but as a final decision.
That is what ruffled everyone's feathers and caused all the bad feeling.

I know it is very easy, in hindsight, to point out someone's failure to assess the effect of their decisions, but I think it should be taken into account when the mods assess their course of action in future, should anything like this accusation ever crop up again.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, so I could have banned the person that was suspect ! BUT when I lifted that do you really think that would have been fair to single that rescue out, point the finger, lay blame and then when the rescue was found innocent it would have been very unfair on them I feel ! I tried to do what was best for the rescue concerned, I tried not to put a black mark on anyone of the rescues, I acted in a way that I felt best for ALL rescues involved and didn't even single it out to cats !


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

More confused than ever now.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Jiskefet said:


> It may not have been the intention, but it was the general feeling that was generated by the blanket ban, which was not being put forward as a temporary measure pending investigation, but as a final decision.
> That is what ruffled everyone's feathers and caused all the bad feeling.
> 
> I know it is very easy, in hindsight, to point out someone's failure to assess the effect of their decisions, but I think it should be taken into account when the mods assess their course of action in future, should anything like this accusation ever crop up again.


*As far as the " general " feelings go, if this subject had been dropped as soon as it was stated, " it is in Marks hands" ( which in my opinion it should have done), things would have gotten back on track.
Keep going over all the if's and but's is not going to do any good. If anything it will only cause more bad feelings.*


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *As far as the " general " feelings go, if this subject had been dropped as soon as it was stated, " it is in Marks hands" ( which in my opinion it should have done), things would have gotten back on track.
> Keep going over all the if's and but's is not going to do any good. If anything it will only cause more bad feelings.*


Agree there Jan,think it just needs leaving now everythings been said now.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

tashi said:


> Ok, so I could have banned the person that was suspect ! BUT when I lifted that do you really think that would have been fair to single that rescue out, point the finger, lay blame and then when the rescue was found innocent it would have been very unfair on them I feel ! I tried to do what was best for the rescue concerned, I tried not to put a black mark on anyone of the rescues, I acted in a way that I felt best for ALL rescues involved and didn't even single it out to cats !


*Tashi i hope you know me well enough to know i don't suck up to mods or anyone else on here. That in mind, i honestly believe you have made the right choice.
In this instance i feel your damned if you do, and damned if you don't. And in your shoes i would have to follow my conscience, which i believe you have done.*


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok after a night of no bed and investigations, 'walking' streets and rifling through many many sites, after lots of negative comments for what I have done. 

I have now spoken to Mark with all my findings and I am happy to say that our rescues are NOT the ones that are the problem, sadly the one in question is actually operating in a street not far away from one of 'our' rescues.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

tashi said:


> Ok after a night of no bed and investigations, 'walking' streets and rifling through many many sites, after lots of negative comments for what I have done.
> 
> I have now spoken to Mark with all my findings and I am happy to say that our rescues are NOT the ones that are the problem, sadly the one in question is actually operating in a street not far away from one of 'our' rescues.


*Great news Tashi.:thumbup:*


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank You Tashi.

Animals cant speak for themselves so they need people to speak for them, yes it caused friction but in this case for good reason.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> Moreover, most small rescues have already been thoroughly checked out by fellow members who either assist them in rescue operations or have adopted their rescue cats. Some have even done both.
> 
> .


Hardly an independent verification


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Have people really got nothing better to do than to criticise mods on other forums, surely this is hardly groundbreaking news in the pet world !

Anyway I think that anything that helps sort out reputable rescues and encourages them and makes some effort to sort out the bad guys is commendable, its just knowing the right way to do it.

I know rescues such as Rescue Helpers Unite, and Animal Lifeline I think look for rescues to provide certain criteria, i.e. all dogs have rescue back up for life, has a neutering policy, undertakes homechecks and assessments etc, does not place dogs from the pound straight into homes (not sure what the criteria is)

People can still slip through the net and lie; but at least its something in place; could maybe ask Kelly-Joy as a member on here how they do it.

We at Rochdale Dog Rescue visit all rescues we work with; and many are happy to be visited nothing to hide; am often wary of newer rescues, thats not to say they are wrong, but do seem to get alot of people springing up as new 'rescues' who take from the pounds and put unassessed dogs straight into homes, no neutering or vaccinations etc and don't provide adequate support.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

tashi said:


> Ok after a night of no bed and investigations, 'walking' streets and rifling through many many sites, after lots of negative comments for what I have done.
> 
> I have now spoken to Mark with all my findings and I am happy to say that our rescues are NOT the ones that are the problem, sadly the one in question is actually operating in a street not far away from one of 'our' rescues.


That's great news..... Will you be making a thread stating this in the appropriate sections? It would be nice to let everyone know just so there is no lingering suspicions and everyone can put this behind them!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

oliviarussian said:


> That's great news..... Will you be making a thread stating this in the appropriate sections? It would be nice to let everyone know just so there is no lingering suspicions and everyone can put this behind them!


I think it will get around  the threads have been removed from there asking for registered charities only. Today we need to get back to deleting the spam that has slowly built up


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

tashi said:


> Ok after a night of no bed and investigations, 'walking' streets and rifling through many many sites, after lots of negative comments for what I have done.
> 
> I have now spoken to Mark with all my findings and I am happy to say that our rescues are NOT the ones that are the problem, sadly the one in question is actually operating in a street not far away from one of 'our' rescues.


Thank you for letting us know Tashi x

I know it will be appreciated x


----------



## sante (Oct 4, 2013)

tashi said:


> Ok after a night of no bed and investigations, 'walking' streets and rifling through many many sites, after lots of negative comments for what I have done.
> 
> I have now spoken to Mark with all my findings and I am happy to say that our rescues are NOT the ones that are the problem, sadly the one in question is actually operating in a street not far away from one of 'our' rescues.


Great news. :thumbup:


----------



## The Voice of Reason (Nov 16, 2013)

tashi said:


> Ok after a night of no bed and investigations, 'walking' streets and rifling through many many sites, after lots of negative comments for what I have done.
> 
> I have now spoken to Mark with all my findings and I am happy to say that our rescues are NOT the ones that are the problem, sadly the one in question is actually operating in a street not far away from one of 'our' rescues.


If your investigations have shown that there is an organisation operating as a rescue and then selling on animals for a profit, this should probably be brought to the attention of trading standards / the police.


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi All,

I'm hoping the rescue thing is now sorted, we don't want to punish any rescues on the forum.

Sometimes our moderators have to make quick decisions if they are worried about things and can't be expected to be on here 24/7 to follow things up, as they all have families, jobs etc and it is christmas time.

I think going in to 2014 I will look at recruiting some new moderators shortly as I know our current moderators are having a hard time with spam and other things and don't always have time to sort out issues fully, which sometimes may make it look like they are taking sides and punishing the wrong people when in fact its due to lack of time to spend on the forum.

All our moderators are doing a great job and its a very difficult position to have as they don't get many thanks for what they do, but do usually get a lot of grief.

Kind Regards
Mark


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

petforum said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm hoping the rescue thing is now sorted, we don't want to punish any rescues on the forum.
> 
> ...


*Great to see you post Mark, and i for one am glad things are sorted.
I think it would help if people saw you on here more often, being the boss and all.*


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so pleased that what ever has been going on the last few Days has been sorted:thumbup:

I enjoy the forum with it's many different areas and characters in it.
The good people that rescue and help the kittens make the forum for what it is today and that is Great.
The people who Breed also have their part to play as well.
They help many people with their good knowledge of Births and new borns. 
Knowledge that has saved lives.

So lets hope everyone can now enjoy the New Year and hope all of us and our Furry friends have a Good and Healthy one x


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

petforum said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm hoping the rescue thing is now sorted, we don't want to punish any rescues on the forum.
> 
> ...





JANICE199 said:


> *Great to see you post Mark, and i for one am glad things are sorted.
> I think it would help if people saw you on here more often, being the boss and all.*


^^^^^ ditto ... good to see you back Mark


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Glad to see this has been sorted .....albeit with some stress and tribulation ......hopefully lessons can be learned that communication is key......


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i would like to let everyone who doubted me and the other rescues i.e. grace haven and canino know that all the worries and speculation you may have had were wrong. yes it did turn out to be my rescue - The ARC - that was under investigation and i completely agree with why the mods had to take action now that i know why there were concerns. i would like to add that it turns out there is someone 'posing' as a rescue and asking on a local site in my area for all sorts of animals, then selling them on. hopefully that is all they are doing as my fear is that people take free animals and use them as dog bait etc. this 'rescue' is situated within a matter of streets from my home and someone put two and two together and come up with 5. i can assure everyone that i am not involved in any way, shape or form with these people. 
i must say though that i was disappointed with the comments to 'google rescues phone numbers and see what comes up' when all along i was the suspect. it would be interesting to to hear what anyone found out about me because if anyone had looked properly they would have seen immediately that i was not that person. 
sadly this speculation has done some damage to decent rescues - hopefully we will be able to recover from this, but judging things before knowing the facts just causes problems. after all it's the animals that suffer, not the humans.

if only us rescues had been asked about things by the mods originally, this matter could have been sorted straight away, but never mind, things have been done and we will hopefully all be able to move on from this and continue saving animals. that is the reason we are here and the reason i am staying. in actual fact i have not long come home from rescuing a young female tabby and white cat who had been pushed up through a skylight in a block of flats and left on the roof. we now know she has spent at least 2 nights out there in the elements luckily my rescue is here to save such cats and Holly, as she is now named will go on to find a loving forever home. 

can i just ask the mods, am i allowed to put her on here now or are we still banned. sorry if you've already clarified this but i've missed a lot today on here with going to fetch her


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

cats galore said:


> i would like to let everyone who doubted me and the other rescues i.e. grace haven and canino know that all the worries and speculation you may have had were wrong. yes it did turn out to be my rescue - The ARC - that was under investigation and i completely agree with why the mods had to take action now that i know why there were concerns. i would like to add that it turns out there is someone 'posing' as a rescue and asking on a local site in my area for all sorts of animals, then selling them on. hopefully that is all they are doing as my fear is that people take free animals and use them as dog bait etc. this 'rescue' is situated within a matter of streets from my home and someone put two and two together and come up with 5. i can assure everyone that i am not involved in any way, shape or form with these people.
> i must say though that i was disappointed with the comments to 'google rescues phone numbers and see what comes up' when all along i was the suspect. it would be interesting to to hear what anyone found out about me because if anyone had looked properly they would have seen immediately that i was not that person.
> sadly this speculation has done some damage to decent rescues - hopefully we will be able to recover from this, but judging things before knowing the facts just causes problems. after all it's the animals that suffer, not the humans.
> 
> ...


I don't see a problem now that we have sorted the problem. I have asked that all rescues include the name of their rescue in their signature, just in case anything like this happens again. Then we will know who we are dealing with.

Thanks for your co-operation and keep up the good work.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> I don't see a problem now that we have sorted the problem. I have asked that all rescues include the name of their rescue in their signature, just in case anything like this happens again. Then we will know who we are dealing with.
> 
> Thanks for your co-operation and keep up the good work.


thankyou, i was worried in case i'd done wrong by adding my post. as for adding the name to my signature, give me a little time to remember how to do it and it will be done i'm not very good at technology lol


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

cats galore said:


> thankyou, i was worried in case i'd done wrong by adding my post. as for adding the name to my signature, give me a little time to remember how to do it and it will be done i'm not very good at technology lol


Just go into your edit profile, top left of the page, and find edit signature on the left hand side. Thanks.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Things are on the up thats great my final comment to this - i hope we do not loose the 1 or 2 long standing members through what has happened.They had alot to offer to this site and i for one would miss them posting..


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Just go into your edit profile, top left of the page, and find edit signature on the left hand side. Thanks.


Is there any way to get my sig back on old posts?
I deleted my sig in protest yesterday, and now that I put it back up, it only shows on my new posts.
Is there any way to activate the show signature option for ALL posts?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Jiskefet said:


> Is there any way to get my sig back on old posts?
> I deleted my sig in protest yesterday, and now that I put it back up, it only shows on my new posts.
> Is there any way to activate the show signature option for ALL posts?


If you change your signature at anytime it should show on all the posts you have ever made.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> If you change your signature at anytime it should show on all the posts you have ever made.


That's right. It should be on all your posts going back to the year dot. Give it some time and it might just pop up; they do that sometimes.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I didn't change my sig, I completely deleted it.
And I did go back to an older post and had to edit it and click 'show signature' for it to show.
Hopefully it means the system only needs a bit of time to 'reset' to my using a signature again, for I am not going back to 8,000 posts to switch it back on on all of them....


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I too am really pleased the matter is resolved, unregistered charities can still post and hopefully we can all move forward and let it go 

Apologies if I have missed something and perhaps this is being done in the background..... however I really do hope that the individual that reported this in the first place is being investigated and if found to be malicious they are banned from the forum 

Luckily I don't think much damage has been done but our genuine rescues - oh and mods lol - have probably been through hell and back these last few days which they did not deserve


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

moggie14 said:


> I too am really pleased the matter is resolved, unregistered charities can still post and hopefully we can all move forward and let it go
> 
> *Apologies if I have missed something and perhaps this is being done in the background..... however I really do hope that the individual that reported this in the first place is being investigated and if found to be malicious they are banned from the forum *
> 
> Luckily I don't think much damage has been done but our genuine rescues - oh and mods lol - have probably been through hell and back these last few days which they did not deserve


Good question!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

moggie14 said:


> I too am really pleased the matter is resolved, unregistered charities can still post and hopefully we can all move forward and let it go
> 
> Apologies if I have missed something and perhaps this is being done in the background..... however I really do hope that the individual that reported this in the first place is being investigated and if found to be malicious they are banned from the forum
> 
> Luckily I don't think much damage has been done but our genuine rescues - oh and mods lol - have probably been through hell and back these last few days which they did not deserve


Don't know what has been going on, but if anything has been done maliciously then it certainly needs addressing.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't think it was done maliciously at all to anybody just looking at the adverts it could be mistaken for being in the same place. It took me nearly all night to 'virtually walk' the streets and to find out the type of house both 'rescues' were run from. I found adverts for both and I have to say that the adverts were worded and came across very differently BUT it was a painstaking task and one that kept me from my bed 

I would like to think that the person who did point it out in the first place had the best interests of the animals at heart. Let's face it I was the big baddie and still am, so if you want to have a go at anyone then have a go at me - I could of just ignored it but chose not to.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Well i don't think you could have ignored it, but I hope the person who did the accusing can look at the mess he/she has caused and feel ashamed. And the person wrongly accused certainly deserves an apology.
On a positive note I would think lessons had been learned and hopefully there will be a few new mods in the new year to take the pressure off the current ones.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

tashi said:


> I don't think it was done maliciously at all to anybody just looking at the adverts it could be mistaken for being in the same place. It took me nearly all night to 'virtually walk' the streets and to find out the type of house both 'rescues' were run from. I found adverts for both and I have to say that the adverts were worded and came across very differently BUT it was a painstaking task and one that kept me from my bed
> 
> I would like to think that the person who did point it out in the first place had the best interests of the animals at heart. Let's face it I was the big baddie and still am, so if you want to have a go at anyone then have a go at me - I could of just ignored it but chose not to.


I would just like to say thank you for clearing this all up!! I don think members think you are the big baddie..I think it just moved a lot of people to take to their keyboards!!

Main thing is the matter is resolved and we can all get on with why we are here for our pets


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Lopside said:


> Well i don't think you could have ignored it, but I hope the person who did the accusing can look at the mess he/she has caused and feel ashamed. And the person wrongly accused certainly deserves an apology.
> On a positive note I would think lessons had been learned and hopefully there will be a few new mods in the new year to take the pressure off the current ones.


I have apologised


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I wasn't thinking of you doing the apologising, but the person who originally accused


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

tashi said:


> I have apologised


You have quite a few times..maybe it's time we drew a line..all learned from it and get back to looking at cute cats or hogs


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

tashi said:


> I have apologised


Tashi, I really wish you would not apologise !!!
You have NOT done anything wrong. You acted on a serious allegation and put a stop to anything further happening until the owner of the forum could see for himself what was happening. You were supported in that decision by your fellow mods. 
What would have happened if the allegation were true and you did nothing? you would have been equally complained about then! I think people should appreciate you are willing to act swiftly on serious concerns, and accept you did your best.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

tashi said:


> I have apologised


Tashi just go and chill out and lets all move on now,I dont think any of us really understand the work mods do behind the scene.Blimey Whities turning into a right creephmy::001_tt1:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

tashi said:


> I don't think it was done maliciously at all to anybody just looking at the adverts it could be mistaken for being in the same place. It took me nearly all night to 'virtually walk' the streets and to find out the type of house both 'rescues' were run from. I found adverts for both and I have to say that the adverts were worded and came across very differently BUT it was a painstaking task and one that kept me from my bed
> 
> I would like to think that the person who did point it out in the first place had the best interests of the animals at heart. Let's face it I was the big baddie and still am, so if you want to have a go at anyone then have a go at me - I could of just ignored it but chose not to.


Tashi, I think it is highly commendable of you to have gone to so much trouble to check the information you were given. I think it is a sign of the goodness of the mods we have here on PF.

I do not think you were 'the big baddie' - it was always understood that you have a role to carry out - but I think the situation was not dealt with as well as it could have been. For the sake of a few days, it would still have been better to investigate first, take action (if needed) second.

Again, we do understand that RL also needed you, but I'm sure you would be the first to agree that, with the benefit of 20/20 hindsight, the situation was not handled in the best manner.

Further to Marks earlier post re adding some more mods in 2014, may I suggest having some 'Spam Mods'. These guys would have not have full mod power but a basic role in simply cleaning off spam and binning the spammers. They could be the forum janitors - cleaning up the sh!t!! 

I would be happy to be considered for such a position if it is felt this suggestion has some merit.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Can I just play Devils Advocate here...

The person who reported the issue has most likely done so only out of concern for the animals involved. Which is not a bad thing. The close location to one of our own, and them not being a long term forum member to know differently, it is easy to see how they may have added up 2 + 2 to make 5.

Maybe the forum member who started the ball rolling on this is quite upset and embarressed by what has occurred and THAT may be why they have not posted since.

I don't think the concerned member was ever really at fault, just the way the situation was handled after that.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

tashi said:


> I don't think it was done maliciously at all to anybody just looking at the adverts it could be mistaken for being in the same place. It took me nearly all night to 'virtually walk' the streets and to find out the type of house both 'rescues' were run from. I found adverts for both and I have to say that the adverts were worded and came across very differently BUT it was a painstaking task and one that kept me from my bed
> 
> I would like to think that the person who did point it out in the first place had the best interests of the animals at heart. Let's face it I was the big baddie and still am, so if you want to have a go at anyone then have a go at me - I could of just ignored it but chose not to.


I don't see that. You had to be sure the allegation had no truth in it and you did. Well done, I say.



Lopside said:


> Well i don't think you could have ignored it, but I hope the person who did the accusing can look at the mess he/she has caused and feel ashamed. And the person wrongly accused certainly deserves an apology.
> On a positive note I would think lessons had been learned and hopefully there will be a few new mods in the new year to take the pressure off the current ones.


See below



ClaireLouise said:


> Tashi, I really wish you would not apologise !!!
> You have NOT done anything wrong. You acted on a serious allegation and put a stop to anything further happening until the owner of the forum could see for himself what was happening. You were supported in that decision by your fellow mods.
> What would have happened if the allegation were true and you did nothing? you would have been equally complained about then! I think people should appreciate you are willing to act swiftly on serious concerns, and accept you did your best.


This is just what I was going to say.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Tashi, I think it is highly commendable of you to have gone to so much trouble to check the information you were given. I think it is a sign of the goodness of the mods we have here on PF.
> 
> I do not think you were 'the big baddie' - it was always understood that you have a role to carry out - but I think the situation was not dealt with as well as it could have been. For the sake of a few days, it would still have been better to investigate first, take action (if needed) second.
> 
> ...


Oh no!! Most of what I talk about is poo or about poo..runs and hides :scared: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2013)

Listen tashi, you have nothing to apologise for.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Further to Marks earlier post re adding some more mods in 2014, may I suggest having some 'Spam Mods'. These guys would have not have full mod power but a basic role in simply cleaning off spam and binning the spammers. They could be the forum janitors - cleaning up the sh!t!!
> 
> I would be happy to be considered for such a position if it is felt this suggestion has some merit.


Good idea!

and I second Moggybaby as a sh!t cleaner. :biggrin::biggrin::thumbup::thumbup::biggrin::lol::lol:


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> Can I just play Devils Advocate here...
> 
> The person who reported the issue has most likely done so only out of concern for the animals involved. Which is not a bad thing. The close location to one of our own, and *them not being a long term forum member to know differently*, it is easy to see how they may have added up 2 + 2 to make 5.
> 
> ...


OK so I am still probably the only person in the dark :lol:
Whilst I agree this maybe partly true, whether a new member or not if I were to make a serious allegation against anyone I would do my own digging first and make sure I had my facts straight 
Also if I had created all this and it was a genuine mistake I would hold my hands up and publically apologise.
Perhaps apologies have been made in private but it isn't just the rescuers that are very upset by it all, it is also their supporters - of which I am one 
Also wanted to add that although I was initially cross about threads being removed etc I am not part of the witch hunt Tashi.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

moggie14 said:


> OK so I am still probably the only person in the dark :lol:


Oh no you're not. :confused1:

(It is panto season!)


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

moggie14 said:


> OK so I am still probably the only person in the dark :lol:
> Whilst I agree this maybe partly true, whether a new member or not if I were to make a serious allegation against anyone I would do my own digging first and make sure I had my facts straight
> Also if I had created all this and it was a genuine mistake I would hold my hands up and publically apologise.
> Perhaps apologies have been made in private but it isn't just the rescuers that are very upset by it all, it is also their supporters - of which I am one
> Also wanted to add that although I was initially cross about threads being removed etc I am not part of the witch hunt Tashi.


it would be nice to get an apology from however decided i was not acting in the cats best interest. i have my ideas who it is, and don't expect any apology. but then i can sleep at night knowing i do everything in my power to help the cats that find their way to me. only today i took in a cat that had been abandoned on the roof of a block of flats. she had been there for at least two days and nights but she is safe, warm, fed and cared for now - and i think i have a new forever home already for her she's in cat rescue and rehoming in case any one wants to see her


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Good for you CG :thumbup:
You're a better person than I to rise above it


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

moggie14 said:


> Good for you CG :thumbup:
> You're a better person than I to rise above it


it's easier to be polite sitting here, i probably would have been far different if they were stood in front of me


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Really pleased it has been resolved - but am sure that the positives from being associated with this forum must be equal to or outweigh the negative. It seems similar to being a figure in the public eye in the outside world - the worm (sometimes rightly but often very wrongly) can turn at any time. It is a risk associated in partaking, to whatever degree, in a public forum.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Laurac said:


> Really pleased it has been resolved - but am sure that the positives from being associated with this forum must be equal to or outweigh the negative. It seems similar to being a figure in the public eye in the outside world - the worm (sometimes rightly but often very wrongly) can turn at any time. It is a risk associated in partaking, to whatever degree, in a public forum.


rather sad though don't you think, when it's the animals that always end of suffering when things go wrong


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

moggie14 said:


> OK so I am still probably the only person in the dark :lol:
> Whilst I agree this maybe partly true, whether a new member or not if I were to make a serious allegation against anyone I would do my own digging first and make sure I had my facts straight
> Also if I had created all this and it was a genuine mistake I would hold my hands up and publically apologise.
> Perhaps apologies have been made in private but it isn't just the rescuers that are very upset by it all, it is also their supporters - of which I am one
> Also wanted to add that although I was initially cross about threads being removed etc I am not part of the witch hunt Tashi.


I am with you on this, I, too, would like the person who caused this to step forward. If it was an honest mistake, there is no reason not to.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

cats galore said:


> rather sad though don't you think, when it's the animals that always end of suffering when things go wrong


But thankfully none of the lucky animals under your care have suffered - and it sounds as if an unscrupulous person has been unearthed, although by default. And it is still very likely that despite the hoo ha - the forum has been in the past, and will be in the future, more beneficial to rescues than a hindrance.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

hmmm can say I would not be as gracious or magnanimous as you CG, and yes so she should be apologised to by all concerned - its all good exposing a wrong doer but not at the expense of an innocent persons feelings, in the past I have discovered unsavory things about those who pretend, google is a mighty tool, however I HAVE been 100% secure with those facts.

Call me cynical but I think its cut deeper to CG than she would like us to think - trust is a two way street x


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Trust is a two way street - but so is symbiosis. I reiterate that it is fantastic this has all been sorted - but it isn't a surprise that something like this has happened. Forums and the internet can raise awareness - but they can also be pitfalls. The forum has helped the rescues - and the good works of the rescues have brought the feel good factor to the forum. Sadly now the negative aspects of a seemingly mutually beneficial relationship have been highlighted.


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

moggie14 said:


> OK so I am still probably the only person in the dark :lol:


Me too!

Pleased to see it all appears to have been sorted though.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

cats galore said:


> i can assure everyone that i am not involved in any way, shape or form with these people.


*deep breath*....crikey.... PLEASE don't feel the need to explain yourself, anyone who knows you would never think anything like that of you. I'm more upset knowing that it was you being 'investigated' than when I thought it was me xxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> I am with you on this, I, too, would like the person who caused this to step forward. If it was an honest mistake, there is no reason not to.


I really don't think there would be any benefit to that tbh. I think there is a risk it could get nasty and that would put off other members expressing a concern on things in the future.

I still believe the issue does not sit with whoever raised the concern but the manner in which the concern was handled.

I also personally feel this thread has run its course so would it not be better to close it now and move on??


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> I really don't think there would be any benefit to that tbh. I think there is a risk it could get nasty and that would put off other members expressing a concern on things in the future.
> 
> I still believe the issue does not sit with whoever raised the concern but the manner in which the concern was handled.
> 
> I also personally feel this thread has run its course so would it not be better to close it now and move on??


Totally agree. It did happen, but now it needs to he put to bed and left there.

On a different note, good to see CC, CG and CAR back online xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I am going to close this now and hope we can move forward now that the issue has been sorted.


----------

